# Skyfall - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=10945[/img] 
*Title: Skyfall* 

*Movie:* :4.5stars:
*Video:* :5stars:
*Audio:* :5stars: 
*Extras:* :3.5stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*95




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=10866[/img]*Summary*
James Bond has been around about as long as “Dr. Who” has and, guess what, it’s also British! Bond has gone through many incarnations and has had his ups and downs. Roger Moore and Brosnan’s last few movies come to mind when thinking of Bond low points. We all thought the Bond name was forever dead after “Die Another Day” officially sunk Brosnan’s Bond career. However, Daniel Craig has infused new life in the series with another successful reboot/prequel Bond movie. “Casino Royal” shocked audiences everywhere as we were allowed to see a rougher, grittier James Bond who finally did justice to Ian Fleming’s characterization of our quintessential hero. “Quantum of Solace” was a bit shakier than its predecessor, but still a very serviceable action film nonetheless. Now we have the 23rd Bond movie (well 24th if you really count “Never Say Never Again”) and Bond is back in all his pugilistic glory.

Our film begins with Bond (Daniel Craig) out on another secret mission. This time to recover a NOC list of MI-6 agents embedded within terrorist organizations worldwide. Bond is paired with a young field agent named Eve (Naomie Harris) tracking down the criminal responsible for stealing the list. Tracking him down in Istanbul Bond engages the thief aboard a rushing train and forces Eve to take a split second shot which ends of hitting Bond instead of the intended target. Bond is thrown off the train into the river and is presumed dead. As we all guessed, Bond is alive and well, recovering in some tropical island with a beauteous island girl. 

3 months after the incident the NOC list is still not found and M (Judi Dench) is being forced out of her position in the backlash of the whole debacle. Agent Mallory (Ralph Fiennes), a seemingly brutal bureaucrat, is sent by MI-6 command to deal with the whole sticky situation of ousting M. Amidst the power struggle an unknown hacker infiltrates the MI-6 computer infrastructure, obtaining decryption codes needed for the NOC list as well as triggering an explosion in the, until now, impenetrable MI-6 headquarters. Seeing the news on the television, Bond resurfaces and offers his assistance in tracking down and retrieving the NOC list once more. 

Now that Bond has come back, both he and organization he’s devoted his life to have changed. He’s no longer the revered agent that he once was and the MI-6 organization is cowering in an old WWII bunker afraid for their own safety. Now that he’s back Bond is run through the ringer to see if he’s both physically and mentally fit to assume duty once more. Passing by the skin of his teeth Bond is no longer the plucky arrogant man he has been in the previous two films. We now see a Bond who’s doubting himself and vulnerable, both mentally and physically. 

Tracking down the thief who initially stole the NOC list in Shanghai, which leads him to a casino in Macau where he stumbles upon the trail of the thief’s employer. Now here is where the real story takes off. It appears that our mysterious hacker is none other than an ex MI-6 agent named Silva (Javier Bardem), a man who is every bit as intelligent and efficient as Bond is. Basically the golden child before Bond was 007. Now he’s back and seeking vengeance upon the women who sold him out to be tortured by the Chinese for years and years, M herself. 

Bond, a man who greatly respects M, immediately comes to her defense and does what he can to protect her. Once he realizes that M is not safe within MI-6 walls he takes it upon himself to take her into deep hiding, where he hopes to draw out Silva and face him on even ground. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=10867[/img]“Skyfall” is a definitely one of my favorite Bond movies and solidifies Daniel Craig as one of the best portrayals of Bond in many years. “Skyfall” is every bit as good as “Casino Royale” and actually excels in areas that “Casino Royale” failed in. The villain here is EXCEPTIONALLY played by the amazing Javier Bardem. Truly creepy and villainous, yet with that hint desperation and the cape of a fallen hero that lends us to pity him as well as revile the character. The car chases are phenominal and there are a myriad of references to previous Bond movies and little tongue in cheek nods to the older and goofier Bond gadgets that are foregone in this more “realistic” approach to Bond’s character. Even the character of Silva gives a little nod to the Roger Moore days with a slight variation on the “Jaws” character.

I have to tip my hat to Sam Mendes for directing an excellent action movie, a fantastic Bond movie and just an A-list movie in general. He balances the gritty realism that Bond has become with just a hint of the ludicrous to create a character who’s both multi-layered and reminiscent of the Bond portrayed in Ian Flemings novels. Silva, though is the true crown jewel in this film. Javier Bardem plays a character who is different than most any other Bond Villain to date. He’s flamboyant, over the top, wildly unpredictable and totally insane with his lust for revenge on M. While other villains are terrifying in what they do while twirling their mustaches, Silva terrifies us because he’s so twisted, so unpredictable that you never know what kind of sick thing he’s going to do next. Whether it be to systematically kill his lover or slaughter an entire court procedure just to get to one person, he truly shines as the quintessential sociopath. 


*Rating:* 

Rated PG-13 for intense violent sequences throughout, some sexuality, language and smoking



*Video* :5stars:

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=10868[/img] In a word, “Skyfall” is absolutely STUNNING. MGM has given us an absolutely flawless 2.40:1 AVC encode for the newest Bond iteration. Detail is through the roof. From the moment I saw Eve’s facial close-up as she’s taking aim down the barrel of her sniper rifle I knew we were in for a treat. Every facial pore, every crease in the skin, even flaws in the makeup are exquisitely rendered for our viewing pleasure. Colors are a very natural hew and literally pop off the screen. We have the ever so popular orange and teal color tinge to the transfer that modern directors seem so keen on using, but that doesn’t get in the way of all the natural colors rife within the film. Blacks are deep and inky with phenomenal detail still present even in the darkest of shadows. Both close ups and far away shots are of excellent detail and quality, and the lack of any digital or compression artifacting is a pleasant treat. The Digitally shot film was transferred to a 4k digital intermediary where the benefits of such a transfer are readily apparent. While we are missing the 1.90:1 IMAX presentation on the disc I rather don’t miss it. I saw the IMAX transfer in theaters and the opened up area on the film looked awkward and rather sloppy. The 2.40:1 ratio looks much tighter and more “focused” than the open matter version. It was rather obvious that MGM was going to treat “Skyfall” with Kidd gloves, but I honestly never expected it to look this fantastic.





*Audio* :5stars:

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=10869[/img] When you’re on a roll, you’re on a roll and MGM is ON A ROLL. The audio is every bit as pristine and perfect as the video is. Dynamic range is incredible; the movie can shift from a quiet calm Bond talking to M only to be interrupted by the thunderous sound of a building exploding. LFE is quite literally one of the best I’ve heard. Deep and guttural it had my pant legs flapping during the train sequences and I swear I actually could feel the bullet pass through my chest when he got shot. Surround use is up there in the top echelons, panning from one edge of the sound stage to the other. Whether it be a bullet whizzing past your shoulder, or the distinct clatter of a falling board in the background, all channels were lit up like a Christmas tree and distinctly replicated each unique noise perfectly. Dialogue was crisp and clean, centered in the middle as you would expect with the occasional panning across the front sound stage. Overall another perfect score for a movie that’s near perfect


[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=10870[/img]*Extras:* :3.5stars:
• Directors Commentary
• Producers Commentary
• Shooting Bond
• "Skyfall" Premiere
• Theatrical Trailer
• Soundtrack Promotional Spots
• Sneak Peaks










*Overall:* :4.5stars:

“Skyfall” is easily one of my favorite action movies of the year. Action packed, suspenseful and ripe with exquisite character study, it doesn’t fail to please on any front. I have to say that this is a must buy whether you’re a fan of James Bond or just a fan of action movies in general. With the lack of shakey came, excellent directing and amazing audio/video scores this is one that just begs to be added to the collection. 


*Additional Information:*

Starring: Daniel Craig, Javier Bardem, Judi Dench, Ralph Fiennes 
Directed by: Sam Mendes
Written by: Neal Purvis, Robert Wade
Aspect Ratio: 2.40:1 AVC
Audio: ENGLISH: DTS-HD MA 5.1, Spanish, French, Ukranian and English DD 5.1, Italian, Russan DTS 5.1
Studio: MGM
Rated: PG-13
Runtime: 143 minutes
Blu-Ray Release Date: February 12th, 2013


*Buy Skyfall Blu-ray on Amazon*

*Recommendation: Buy It!​*







More about Mike


----------



## JBrax

Thanks for the review Mike. We rented this one and I only wish I had bought it because the $1.50 I spent on the rental could have gone towards the purchase. Outstanding in every category and spot on review. This is a must buy and I'll be adding it to the collection.


----------



## hjones4841

My thanks for the review, Mike. The blu ray is sitting in the HT ready for watching. My wife doesn't like Bond movies, says she can't understand them. But, for me, pop the movie in, fasten the seat belt and go for the ride! Guess I will have to watch it while she is watching some syruppy chick flick in another room.


----------



## Wardsweb

We bought this when it came out and watched it the same day. It is movies like this that make having a home theater worth it. The cinematic splendor and the audio dynamics made for a great evening.


----------



## ALMFamily

Thanks for the review Mike! :T

Blind buy for me - I actually pre-ordered through Amazon - as I love the Bond movies. Hopefully, I will be able to watch it soon!


----------



## ericzim

Saw this one as an iTunes download and just bought the blu ray. Definately Craigs best Bond so far and a fine performance by Dame Judy Dench. I have the same problem as hjones4841, my wife says Bond hasn't been the same since Connery and won't watch because she can't grasp the concept of so many 007's. A good review of a great action movie. Makes me want to watch my 50th Anniversary collection again.


----------



## Prof.

ALMFamily said:


> Thanks for the review Mike! :T
> 
> Blind buy for me - I actually pre-ordered through Amazon - as I love the Bond movies. Hopefully, I will be able to watch it soon!


Likewise for me! I also pre ordered mine from Amazon..Should be here in about 2 weeks!! :foottap: :waiting:


----------



## ALMFamily

Prof. said:


> Likewise for me! I also pre ordered mine from Amazon..Should be here in about 2 weeks!! :foottap: :waiting:


Boy, you guys sure don't get a lot of love! Seems like in today's world the should be a quicker way for that to happen......


----------



## Dwight Angus

Bought the Blu-ray today. Hope to watch it tonight


----------



## B- one

Bought it watched it loved it. We actually saw it in the theater. The only other trip was the dark night rises last year.


----------



## tonyvdb

Picked up mine Tuesday and will watch it tonight :bigsmile:


----------



## sdurani

Mike Edwards said:


> The 35mm film was transferred to a 4k digital intermediary where the benefits of such a transfer are readily apparent.


Since the movie was shot digitally, the 4k digital intermediate came from an upscaled 2.8k source, not 35mm film.


----------



## Mike Edwards

sdurani said:


> Since the movie was shot digitally, the 4k digital intermediate came from an upscaled 2.8k source, not 35mm film.


hmmm, You're right, I'll have to correct that. my original source is wrong it looks like. they stated it was 35 mm with a 4k intermediary. but you're right I found another source stating it was shot with Arri Alexa digi cameras.


----------



## sdurani

Mike Edwards said:


> I found another source stating it was shot with Arri Alexa digi cameras.


Yup, same cameras used on 'Avengers'. BTW, the aerial footage in 'Skyfall' was shot using Red Epic (5k) cameras. I was trying to stare carefully and see of I could spot the difference between the 2.8k and 5k footage, but ended up being sucked into the story (again) and completely forgot about the technical aspects of the movie.


----------



## Prof.

ALMFamily said:


> Boy, you guys sure don't get a lot of love! Seems like in today's world the should be a quicker way for that to happen......


I wish!! :rolleyesno: If it weren't for the fact that I can get 2 new blu-ray movies from Amazon for the price of 1 down here..I wouldn't bother with it!
We pay through the nose for EVERYTHING down here!!


----------



## ALMFamily

Prof. said:


> I wish!! :rolleyesno: If it weren't for the fact that I can get 2 new blu-ray movies from Amazon for the price of 1 down here..I wouldn't bother with it!
> We pay through the nose for EVERYTHING down here!!


Off-Topic!Sad...... so, if you have someone purchase something up here for you and send it, are the duties and taxes really high as well?


----------



## Dale Rasco

Hands down my favorite Bond film to date. Absolutely great movie.


----------



## marlin1881

Picked up Skyfall blu-ray/DVD combo at Target last night. They were all sold out in the Electronics department, but had 26 copies by one of the checkout stands. Seriously.

Very good show, but the story line was a bit different. They played the "aging Bond" song, which was a bit different to grasp, as we all know that James never gets old. :rolleyesno:

And, I had to turn away when the Aston Martin got all shot up. :rant: Cripes, did they trash that thing out. :gulp:

I enjoyed the video footage and the audio tracks, as they were very well done. Yes, this is the 3rd time I've seen the movie now... Won't be my last.


----------



## Prof.

ALMFamily said:


> Off-Topic!Sad...... so, if you have someone purchase something up here for you and send it, are the duties and taxes really high as well?


Generally no duties or taxes..unless it's a very high priced item..but some guys have had friends in the US send HT gear to them without incurring any taxes or duties at this end!


----------



## hjones4841

Dale Rasco said:


> Hands down my favorite Bond film to date. Absolutely great movie.


Agree 100%. Even my wife liked it and she never likes Bond movies:scratch:.


----------



## Jon Liu

Thanks for the review, Mike. I was thoroughly surprised by Skyfall when I saw it in theaters. Quantum of Solace wasn't all that great, so I had my reservations when I went to see it. After we finished watching it in theaters I knew that this one was going to be an amazing presentation and must-own on blu-ray!


----------



## Dwight Angus

Watched it last night. Best Bond movie to date. The presentation, audio & video were top tier.


----------



## ALMFamily

Jon Liu said:


> Thanks for the review, Mike. I was thoroughly surprised by Skyfall when I saw it in theaters. Quantum of Solace wasn't all that great, so I had my reservations when I went to see it. After we finished watching it in theaters I knew that this one was going to be an amazing presentation and must-own on blu-ray!


Jon,

Just wanted to say a quick hello and say it is good to hear from you! Hope all is well.


----------



## kingpin748

Why do I feel like the only guy who thought Skyfall was the weakest Daniel Craig Bond flick? I'm not saying it was bad but I just don't know why everyone gushes so much about it.


----------



## sdurani

kingpin748 said:


> I just don't know why everyone gushes so much about it.


Maybe because it is so different from most OO7 films. Considering how the movie ends, it is amazing that it grossed over $1.1 billion (with a B) worldwide. Audiences ate it up and came back for more. 

Personally, I think the best thing to happen to the Bond films was Jason Bourne: the spy business has gone from the stylish men's club feel of 'Dr.No' to the much harsher reality of 'Skyfall' (can't even trust your own employer).


----------



## mvision7m

sdurani said:


> Maybe because it is so different from most OO7 films. Considering how the movie ends, it is amazing that it grossed over $1.1 billion (with a B) worldwide. Audiences ate it up and came back for more.
> 
> Personally, I think the best thing to happen to the Bond films was Jason Bourne: the spy business has gone from the stylish men's club feel of 'Dr.No' to the much harsher reality of 'Skyfall' (can't even trust your own employer).


Wow. Good point regarding the Bourne Identity influence. 

I really enjoyed Skyfall, for one because Bond wasn't "perfect". The film openly alluded to the fact that he's aging and not the razor sharp instrument of death he once was but can still rely on his quick thinking, muscle memory and his still above average physical abilities to get the job done even when others close to him think otherwise. It did portray a more vulnerable Bond than previous films. 

What I did find odd was the demise of the villain at the end. A quick knife to the back and that was that. No big climactic fight to the death between him and Bond with Bond just barely winning out. 

In spite of that, it was still an enjoyable movie that I hope stands up to multiple viewings. I think it's the best of the three followed by Casino Royale.


----------



## asere

Thanks for the review and comments. I need to see it soon!


----------



## sdurani

mvision7m said:


> Good point regarding the Bourne Identity influence.


Up until recently, I doubt the Bond franchise would have considered the notion that M and the agency/country would willingly betray one of their own (which is the premise of the Bourne stories). You might not like what Silva does in the film, but you understand where he is coming from.


mvision7m said:


> The film openly alluded to the fact that he's aging and not the razor sharp instrument of death he once was...


Yeah, a bit more than alluding: they made sure to point it out several times and kept a grey stubble on Daniel Craig though a good chunk of the movie. I wanted to yell at the screen 'I got it, I got it, he's old'. Kinda surprising though; I mean they just re-booted the OO7 franchise with 'Casino Royale', showing a fresh new Bond getting his double-oh designation, and two films later Bond is already being portrayed as the 'old man'? I could understand 5 or 6 films into his run, but this soon?


mvision7m said:


> What I did find odd was the demise of the villain at the end. A quick knife to the back and that was that. No big climactic fight to the death between him and Bond with Bond just barely winning out.


Probably should have put that in spoilers, considering some of the folks reading this thread might not have seen this movie. Having said that, I don't really consider anyone 'winning' in this film; felt more like everyone loses, just how much they lose determines who came out on top. 

Remember how the Connery films used to end, with him in a raft or under a parachute, making out with some hot babe, waiting to be rescued? Compare that to 'Skyfall'. Is Bond even able stop the villian from accomplishing his goal? Are there any main characters (Bond, Eve, M) that aren't damaged goods by the end of the 'Skyfall'? 

Very different approach to Bond, and one that's probably here to stay (grossing over $1.1 Billion will send a signal to the producers that they were on the right track with this movie). Personally, I love it. Feels adult, like Bond finally grew up.


----------



## ericzim

mvision7m said:


> Wow. Good point regarding the Bourne Identity influence.
> 
> I really enjoyed Skyfall, for one because Bond wasn't "perfect". The film openly alluded to the fact that he's aging and not the razor sharp instrument of death he once was but can still rely on his quick thinking, muscle memory and his still above average physical abilities to get the job done even when others close to him think otherwise. It did portray a more vulnerable Bond than previous films.
> 
> What I did find odd was the demise of the villain at the end. A quick knife to the back and that was that. No big climactic fight to the death between him and Bond with Bond just barely winning out.
> 
> In spite of that, it was still an enjoyable movie that I hope stands up to multiple viewings. I think it's the best of the three followed by Casino Royale.


On that same note being anti-climactic, the villain being a familiar to M as a disgruntled ex-employee basicly, made a difference to me as far as the villains demise as well as M's demise. It was a more or less fitting end for both.


----------



## 3dbinCanada

This BluRay rocks from the get go. Amazing picture clarity, excellent use of surrounds and SUB. I'm glad I"ve added this to my collection. About the flick itself, I think this is the best Daniel Craig James Bond by far as it shows Bond's weaknesses mixed in with some much needed humor for a change. I see this flick as going back to the old formula Bond without the added darkness that was so prevalent in the other Craig makes.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Alright, I'm about 9 years behind in bluray watching (what's new!).

This movie, visuals and sound, was absolutely phenomenal. Wow is all I can say. Really enjoyed it.

The story was nearly up to the task, IMO. It lost me just a tad at the end... in many ways the movie's presentation reminded me of a super hero flick (many parallels between the aging and seemingly mortal Bond character and, say, the way Batman has been presented in recent releases). Old, injured... but wile, cunning and possessing that "rise to the occasion" persona and strength. Did anyone else feel that way.

My favorite section of the movie, hands-down, were the scenes filmed in China. The colors were so vibrant... really stunning to say the least.

Great review, Mike.


----------



## eboettn

Great review and great movie! One of the best bond movies in recent years.


----------



## marlin1881

Question for all of you... In the opening scenes where Bond is fighting on top of the train and Eve tags him (stupid to take that shot, in my opinion...), there is a close-up view of the speaker-phone at MI-6 and the words come from Eve saying "agent down".

Is this very "quiet" on your audio systems? Or, do I need to do some tuning on my system? My new theater looks and sounds awesome, but this "agent down" phrase seems strangely quiet.

Thanks.


----------



## Mike Edwards

marlin1881 said:


> Question for all of you... In the opening scenes where Bond is fighting on top of the train and Eve tags him (stupid to take that shot, in my opinion...), there is a close-up view of the speaker-phone at MI-6 and the words come from Eve saying "agent down".
> 
> Is this very "quiet" on your audio systems? Or, do I need to do some tuning on my system? My new theater looks and sounds awesome, but this "agent down" phrase seems strangely quiet.
> 
> Thanks.


came through fine on mine.


----------



## Mike0206

marlin1881 said:


> Question for all of you... In the opening scenes where Bond is fighting on top of the train and Eve tags him (stupid to take that shot, in my opinion...), there is a close-up view of the speaker-phone at MI-6 and the words come from Eve saying "agent down".
> 
> Is this very "quiet" on your audio systems? Or, do I need to do some tuning on my system? My new theater looks and sounds awesome, but this "agent down" phrase seems strangely quiet.
> 
> Thanks.


That scene comes through crystal clear on mine as well. When I first set up audyssey multieq xt however, i noticed my center channel dialogue was horrible. I had to crank it up quite a bit to hear anything. I decided to redo set up and now it's way better.


----------

